
Ask HN: Which Identity Provider does your company use? - s16h
I’m not fussed about the name of your company, in case you don’t want to share it (though, it’d be interesting). Just super interested in learning more about which Identity Provider companies are using. Some examples being Bitium, Centrify, Okta, OneLogin, Ping Identity, AD, LDAP etc.
======
lhorie
OneLogin (Uber)

